# Rust repair/prevention products



## JGH (Apr 7, 2016)

Here is the situation. I have a 2000 GMC Sierra that the box has rusted off. I found a replacement for $200 on CL. Before I put the box on the frame I would like to sandblast the truck frame and the bottom of the box. The question is what do I then treat the bare metal with...POR-15, Bed liner, Farm paint..?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The bottom of the bed, I'd seriously look into a bed liner coating.
The frame, just a good primer and a good top coat with a hardener in it.


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

POR is recommended to be applied over heavier rust as it penetrates and hardens like steel, it has to penetrate to stick, read up on it before you apply it to bare metal, other than that, an epoxy primer and two part paint is as good as it gets


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

im doing a 2002, needle scale the heavy stuff, spray a couple of coats of eastwood encapsulater, followed by 1 or 2 coats international oem black machinery enamel.....east wood also has stuff with tubes to spray inside the cross tubing and box part of frame

tried the sample cans of por-15, was not impressed,


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

leolkfrm;2136980 said:


> im doing a 2002, needle scale the heavy stuff, spray a couple of coats of eastwood encapsulater, followed by 1 or 2 coats international oem black machinery enamel.....east wood also has stuff with tubes to spray inside the cross tubing and box part of frame
> 
> tried the sample cans of por-15, was not impressed,


It's all about the two prep chemicals with por 15. If you do that perfect then it will never rust.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

snowish10;2137024 said:


> It's all about the two prep chemicals with por 15. If you do that perfect then it will never rust.


dont remember reading about having to use prep chemicals with por-15, never saw anybody writing about it either!....just clean loose rust, wipe down and apply


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

just went to their site...i tried it several years ago and i see now they have changed their process


----------



## JGH (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, I think I will POR the frame and the underside of the bed, then use a bed liner product for the inside of the bed and fenders.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

will be a lot more prep work with por...when i get mine done ill post a pic, but i need to wait for warmer nights
no heat in the barn


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

I swear by Bill Hirsch products...same concept as POR etc. He actually developed it for the other companies, left years ago, and developed his own. Look it up...worth a look. You can even call and literally talk to him...although in his 80's one - he will chat with you if available.


----------

